# Best brush cutter blades.



## Okie294life (Nov 14, 2021)

I have a stihl km131r just put the brush cutter shield and fitting on it, would like to know what is the best blade for popping heavy brush and small trees, brambles….etc.


----------



## ironman_gq (Nov 15, 2021)

Renegade carbide blades, cheap, last a long time, very good for anything under 4". I've cleared acres of small poplar, tag alder, mulberry with one and it's just getting to the point where I'm thinking of replacing it. For under $25 a piece it's the best thing I've used yet.


----------



## Okie294life (Nov 15, 2021)

ironman_gq said:


> Renegade carbide blades, cheap, last a long time, very good for anything under 4". I've cleared acres of small poplar, tag alder, mulberry with one and it's just getting to the point where I'm thinking of replacing it. For under $25 a piece it's the best thing I've used yet.


What size?


----------



## ironman_gq (Nov 15, 2021)

Okie294life said:


> What size?


I think I have the 9"


----------



## John Lyngdal (Nov 15, 2021)

I use the 80T carbide blades on my FS250 available on eBay. Not that robust, but the price point makes them painless to replace.


----------



## kenmbz (Nov 15, 2021)

I will second the renegade, use on my FS110 handlebar with good results so far.
Wiped out anything in the brush-3" range without too much trouble.
I use the renegade hybrid, since I have some tall grass in the mix. Blades are not great for grasses, but this at least lays them down without clogging.


----------



## sliderulacuracy (Nov 15, 2021)

kenmbz said:


> I will second the renegade, use on my FS110 handlebar with good results so far.
> Wiped out anything in the brush-3" range without too much trouble.
> I use the renegade hybrid, since I have some tall grass in the mix. Blades are not great for grasses, but this at least lays them down without clogging
> 
> ...


----------



## sliderulacuracy (Nov 15, 2021)

I will third the renegade blades, 9", the more teeth the better they work on wood, the fewer teeth the better they work on brushy stuff. I find that the 22 tooth carbide blade is a good mix for what I have


----------



## super44 (Nov 15, 2021)

I've been using the "Beaver Blade" for many years and it works well for me.


----------



## POGuy (Nov 16, 2021)

Renegades are AWESOME, Cleared 3/4 acre of running bamboo on the end of a Toro TC 3000. Just don't bump concrete or iron, you're toast !


----------



## BirdDawg3205 (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## ATH (Nov 20, 2021)

ironman_gq said:


> Renegade carbide blades, cheap, last a long time, very good for anything under 4". I've cleared acres of small poplar, tag alder, mulberry with one and it's just getting to the point where I'm thinking of replacing it. For under $25 a piece it's the best thing I've used yet.


this one?


----------



## ironman_gq (Dec 13, 2021)

ATH said:


> this one?


----------

